# Port clinton/west harbor



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

looking to start a smaller bass club around the port Clinton and harbor areas! Looking to see if there is any interests before I go and put to much thought into this. Looking to have 8-15 teams in it. Maybe fish 6 times a year then have a classic.


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

Interested.


----------



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

do you know of any clubs up there or would you want to help me start one?


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

I can help


----------



## Rebels12 (Mar 16, 2015)

Interested


----------



## Stevehoffman3102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Interested, but only have a canoe


----------



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Rebels12 said:


> Interested


ok sounds good! I will get with you about setting something up


----------



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Stevehoffman3102 said:


> Interested, but only have a canoe


anyone is welcome! we will just have to figure out how to make that work


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Steve I only have a 15 1/2 bass boat . We can make it happen Steve


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

Interested


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

We already have a small club going....usually around 8-10 boats. I could ask and see if they want to make it any bigger.....good group of guys....its small and cheap.


----------



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

that would be awesome! we are no professionals. Just a couple younger guys that love that area!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Me and my son are big fans of that area. Would be very interested in being in the group. Since we fish those waters every weekend anyway..text 419-208-2646


----------



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a rough draft schedule put together! I will post here in a few and see what people think


----------



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Here is a rough draft schedule! Tell me what you think or have any other ideas.

April 15th Portage River - State Ramp
April 22nd West Harbor - City Ramp
May 13th Indian Lake - Moundwood Ramp
May 27th Alum Creek - State Ramp
June 24th Portage River - State Ramp
July 8th Sandusky Bay - Dempsey Ramp
August 12th West Harbor - City Ramp
Classic... September 1st and 2nd Portage River - State Ramp


----------

